# problems with squid [SOLVED]

## Dreadfull2

i just emerged the last version of squid, as i see now they removed the suport of zph and maybe more .. i tryied with my old config, didn't work, tryied to edit the new config and again got problems, it won't start till i set visible_hostname, ok, i set it, now it still gives this in my explorer:

```

ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to process the request:

GET / HTTP/1.1

Host: www.google.com

User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.4) Gecko/20060508 Firefox/1.5.0.4

Accept: text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5

Accept-Language: en-us,en;q=0.5

Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate

Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

Keep-Alive: 300

Connection: keep-alive

Cookie: PREF=ID=d3ae7fdb1b1e2516:TM=1150581472:LM=1151929975:GM=1:S=k177XnMbG8_9baou

The following error was encountered:

    * Invalid Request 

Some aspect of the HTTP Request is invalid. Possible problems:

    * Missing or unknown request method

    * Missing URL

    * Missing HTTP Identifier (HTTP/1.0)

    * Request is too large

    * Content-Length missing for POST or PUT requests

    * Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed 

Your cache administrator is root.

Generated Sun, 16 Jul 2006 13:19:32 GMT by squid.nova-internet.ro (squid/2.6.STABLE1-20060711)

```

any ideas ?

----------

## Dreadfull2

ok i just remembered i had this problem long time ago and it was solved by adding this:

httpd_accel_host virtual

httpd_accel_port 80

httpd_accel_with_proxy on

httpd_accel_uses_host_header on

the problem is i can't use them now ..

2006/07/16 17:02:30| parseConfigFile: line 4239 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_host virtual'

2006/07/16 17:02:30| parseConfigFile: line 4240 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_port 80'

2006/07/16 17:02:30| parseConfigFile: line 4241 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_with_proxy on'

2006/07/16 17:02:30| parseConfigFile: line 4242 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_uses_host_header on'

squid version: 2.6.1-r1

----------

## think4urs11

squid v2.6 has some changes in its possible config statements; see Changes to squid.conf

----------

## Dreadfull2

solved

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

----------

## mudrii

Dreadfull2

How did you solved the problem ?

----------

## think4urs11

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> How did you solved the problem ?

 

he changed his squid.conf syntax according to changes in squid.conf >=2.6 because thats the only way (short of downgrading to squid version 2.5x)

----------

## GreenPenInc

Could you be more specific, please?

I am playing around with the new syntax, trying to get squid to work with dansguardian.  I am following the setup instructions at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416472-highlight-dansguardian.html

and I need to know how to modify those four lines.

For the line

```
httpd_accel_host virtual
```

I have added defaultsite=virtual to my http_port option.

The line 

```
httpd_accel_port 80
```

 I have simply removed, since it's no longer needed according to the changelog.

The line 

```
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
```

 I have no idea what to do with.

Finally, the fourth line 

```
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
```

 I have replaced with vhost in http_port option.

So my http_port option line looks like 

```
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 defaultsite=virtual vhost vport=80
```

  I have a feeling I need to modify the cache_peer line, which I currently have as reading

```
cache_peer 127.0.0.1 parent 3128 7 originserver
```

Unfortunately, when I fire up iptables, squid, and dansguardian, I get the following error page:

```
ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?

The following error was encountered:

    * Access Denied.

      Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect. 

Your cache administrator is root.

Generated Sun, 10 Dec 2006 22:44:20 GMT by grassi (squid/2.6.STABLE5)

```

Can anyone help me?

----------

